# Anyone shooting SASS? (Cowboy Action)



## thisusernamevalid (Sep 14, 2013)

I've been thinking about going to check this out, sounds like a lot of fun. I'm closest to the Plymouth group that shoots at Western Wayne County. I believe they call themselves the Johnson Creek Regulators.

If you're shooting Cowboy Action, how did you get started? How much $ is average? In the research I've done so far, it looks like even the cheap guns will run me about $2,000 for two SA revolvers, a period shotgun, and a period levergun in a pistol caliber. My safe is so full I couldn't squeeze another gun in it, but only my SXS 20 would qualify, and I'd prefer not to put the old girl through that. 

Then add clothes, leather, etc. and it seems there's about a $3k investment. 

How did you get started, and if money was an issue, how did you save?


----------



## Beaglernr (Dec 1, 2002)

Just wanted to share a friends experience. To start with, I am not a SASS shooter. At work I was looking at their web site, one of my co workers signed up and started shooting. I have attended several of there events to watch. 
They are a very friendly bunch of shooters, very helpful for beginners. I have been offered numerous times by shooters to try there stuff and shoot some stages.
Jim (Doc pain) started with simple gear, you do not have to be fancy and when the bug really hooked into him he really invested, big time, and has done well. I have seen people shoot who are wearing a cowboy hat, boots and bluejeans with a shirt, nothing fancy. Guns, you can buy or invest as much as you want, couple of single actions, Holsters and belt, rifle and shotgun. The big expense was ammo, many of the shooters have rifle/pistol that share ammo. 
Your just ringing steel, no high power loads and the game demands enjoying shooting all three on varous stages. 
Saftey is a huge deal..the range classes are very good.
Part of the fun is everyone helps.

Both Doc and his wife shoot so it is something they can share and often the shoots are family events where you will see kids throwning lead.

Go to a couple of shoots, talk with the people and that surly may peak your interest. I did not get involved as I have some other hobbies that take up much of my spare time and I was not ready to give them up.


----------



## thisusernamevalid (Sep 14, 2013)

The next shoot close to me is in March. I do plan on going. 

Ammo isn't a big deal. I've reloaded for years and can put up a box for about $6-7, depending on caliber, etc. They only allow lead, no jacketed or even washed, so that's cheap. Most recommend .38 due to the lighter recoil and less expensive ammo. I would definitely get rifle and handguns in the same caliber. The rifle must be in pistol caliber anyway, like the cowboys did it. So, .32 Spec, 44-40, 32-20, etc. are all ok, but a pain to load. The only real modern calibers they allow is .38 Spec, .44 Spec, and .45 Colt. 

I still see the guns as the biggest cost. As an example, an inexpensive pair of SA revolvers that meet their rules will run me about $800, and that's for Cimarrons. I'd prefer Ruger Vaqueros, but add $200 more. Another $150 for holsters and belt. If I can find a used rifle that meets their requirements, I might get by with $450-500. Add another $400 for a cheap shotgun. Again, it has be a shotgun that would've been used at the time. That leaves one pump gun, one lever, or SXS, either exposed hammer or hammerless. Add it up and I'm close to $1900.

I would definitely go hat/boots/shirt/jeans to start, but that also limits the divisions I can shoot. For example, if I want to shoot in 'B Western' division I have to wear a whole getup. 'Duelist' division requires spurs, neckerchief, etc. I'm not really into dressup and that's one of the things that makes me wonder if I'd even like it. 

Anyway, thanks for the response. I'm going to check out the shoots and see if anyone offers to let me run the course.


----------



## Critter (Mar 3, 2006)

I shot for a long time but gave it up several years ago. Doc Pain was a good friend of mine. It's fun, nice people, cool to have all the guns. Go to a match before you do anything else. It's a lot easier to comply than it looks on paper. Rules I'm sure have changed some but I don't think Duelist requires clothing restrictions. Classic Cowboy is shot in the duelist style (one handed) and has those clothing requirements. 
When I started it was real cheap to get going but things have changed. If you do what you said and shop you can get started on a budget.


----------

